# Umfrage: Wer glaubt an UG`s Südsee- Story?



## OHGN (29 Mai 2007)

Mich würde mal interessieren wer an die unglaubliche Geschichte unseres Foren-Clowns glaubt.


----------



## RaiKa (29 Mai 2007)

ich - schließlich hat er "viel Knete" und eine "liebe Frau".
Wer soviel Glück hat, dem kann man auch den Rest zutrauen, noch dazu wenn er so aussieht mit seinen 45.


Gruß
raika


----------



## Flinn (29 Mai 2007)

Ich nicht.


----------



## Markus (29 Mai 2007)

OHGN schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren wer an die unglaubliche Geschichte unseres Foren-Clowns glaubt.


 
frag mich wer sich hier mal wieder zum forenclown macht.

was ug letzendlich ist kann man so nicht sagen, aber ein clown ist er ganz sicher nicht...


----------



## zotos (29 Mai 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> frag mich wer sich hier mal wieder zum forenclown macht.
> 
> was ug letzendlich ist kann man so nicht sagen, aber ein clown ist er ganz sicher nicht...




Dafür mal wieder ein 100% Ack.


----------



## TobiasA (29 Mai 2007)

Na, der würde nie lügen.

Davon ab: Ihm würde ich es auch zutrauen, uns alle an der Nase herumzuführen. Ich denke, er besitzt mehr Menschenkenntnis, als ihm die meisten hier zutrauen.


----------



## Flinn (29 Mai 2007)

Leute, Leute...

Lasst diesen Thread mal nicht zum Schleim-Thread werden...
Das trieft ja schon gewaltig...


----------



## crash (29 Mai 2007)

Ich glaube dem UG denn er ist *hart aber immer ehrlich*.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (29 Mai 2007)

schon ein bisschen seltsam wie er hier rumprahlt... hat er keinen realen Freunde mit dem er sein Glück teilen kann ???? Und was muss man machen oder haben um 5000 Euro Rente zu bekommen ???

Schon alles ein wenig seltsam. Aber soll er auf seiner Insel glücklich werden. Hoffendlich heisst sie nicht Java.


----------



## zotos (29 Mai 2007)

Flinn schrieb:


> Leute, Leute...
> 
> Lasst diesen Thread mal nicht zum Schleim-Thread werden...
> Das trieft ja schon gewaltig...



Als was war der Thread denn sonst gedacht?
Also IMHO ist UG ein wertvolles Mitglied im SPS-Forum.

PS: ...und ich weis das ich mit der Meinung nicht alleine da stehe.

PPS:  Und diese Umfrage ist völlig Sinnfrei!


----------



## nade (29 Mai 2007)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> schon ein bisschen seltsam wie er hier rumprahlt... hat er keinen realen Freunde mit dem er sein Glück teilen kann ???? Und was muss man machen oder haben um 5000 Euro Rente zu bekommen ???
> 
> Schon alles ein wenig seltsam. Aber soll er auf seiner Insel glücklich werden. Hoffendlich heisst sie nicht Java.



Einen Staaranwalt und die Verhandlungen in den USA machen.

Java ist doch noch ein besserer Namen als KOPa Carbana.


----------



## Flinn (29 Mai 2007)

nade schrieb:


> Java ist doch noch ein besserer Namen als KOPa Carbana.


 
Hmm, ja... Trotz allem muss man ihm zugestehen, dass sein Auftritt als KOP-Killer schon recht amüsant war (ist?).

Gruß
Flinn


----------



## nade (29 Mai 2007)

Joah KOP-Killer und Hausaufgaben-Helfer.
Wie schon gesagt wurde, kamen seine sinnvollen Antworten teils grass rüber, aber halt der Lösung ihr Problem...ähh .. des Problems Lösung.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (29 Mai 2007)

Dieser Thread beweist sehr schön:

"In Deutschland ist die höchste Form der Anerkennung der Neid"
(Frei nach seeba oder so).

Und die, die mit Nein abgestimmt haben, gehören ja auch nicht gerade zur geistigen Elite in diesem Forum, hehe.. :twisted:


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (29 Mai 2007)

TobiasA schrieb:


> Na, der würde nie lügen.
> 
> Davon ab: Ihm würde ich es auch zutrauen, uns alle an der Nase herumzuführen. Ich denke, er besitzt mehr Menschenkenntnis, als ihm die meisten hier zutrauen.



Hehe, meine 8 Semester Psychologie haben sich also doch gelohnt !


----------



## Question_mark (29 Mai 2007)

*Minuspunkte*

Hallo,



			
				UG schrieb:
			
		

> Und die, die mit Nein abgestimmt haben, gehören ja auch nicht gerade zur geistigen Elite in diesem Forum



Da hast Du aber jetzt einige Minuspunkte bei einem Ex-Mod aus diesem Forum 

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (29 Mai 2007)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Da hast Du aber jetzt einige Minuspunkte bei einem Ex-Mod aus diesem Forum
> 
> ...



Kann ich doch nix für, wenn die Looser des Forums nicht mal als Moderatoren taugen ! Heheh....


----------



## nade (29 Mai 2007)

Och nach Adam Riese und Eva Zwerg ist minus * minus= plus.


----------



## Question_mark (29 Mai 2007)

*Neuer Mod ???*

Hallo,



			
				UG schrieb:
			
		

> wenn die Looser des Forums nicht mal als Moderatoren taugen



Sag bloss, Du bist jetzt doch noch Moderator geworden   

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## zotos (29 Mai 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Dieser Thread beweist sehr schön:
> 
> "In Deutschland ist die höchste Form der Anerkennung der Neid"
> (Frei nach seeba oder so).
> ...



Dieser Thread beweist nichts ...außer das selbst die Pfeifen die immer auf UG herum hacken nicht mehr auf UG verzichten können.

Vorne weg der Ersteller dieser sinnfreien Umfrage.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (29 Mai 2007)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Logisch wärs ja schon....


----------



## Question_mark (29 Mai 2007)

*Guck doch mal*

Hallo,



			
				zotos schrieb:
			
		

> außer das selbst die Pfeifen die immer auf UG herum hacken nicht mehr auf UG verzichten können.



Sag mal ehrlich zotos, nimmst Du zum Schreiben Deiner Beiträge Deinen PC mit in das Arc...h von UG oder kommst Du wenigstens zum Schreiben heraus   

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (29 Mai 2007)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mit deiner Fäkaliensprache passt du eigendlich gut in die AR0 - Ecke !

brrrr.......


----------



## Question_mark (29 Mai 2007)

*Ist doch eher Umgangssprache*

Hallo,



			
				UG schrieb:
			
		

> Mit deiner Fäkaliensprache passt du eigendlich gut in die AR0 - Ecke !



Ach UG, das ist eigentlich nur lockere Umgangssprache. Hast Du jetzt für Dich oder für zotos geantwortet 

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (29 Mai 2007)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ach UG, das ist eigentlich nur lockere Umgangssprache. Hast Du jetzt für Dich oder für zotos geantwortet
> 
> ...




Für alle meine zahlreichen Freunde und Fans in diesem Forum !


----------



## Question_mark (29 Mai 2007)

*Kommt auf meine Insel*

Hallo,



			
				UG schrieb:
			
		

> Für alle meine zahlreichen Freunde und Fans in diesem Forum !



Ach, die zwei bis drei Leute folgen Dir bestimmt bis auf Deine Insel... 

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (29 Mai 2007)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ach, die zwei bis drei Leute folgen Dir bestimmt bis auf Deine Insel...
> 
> ...




Geh und rauch Gras, du Juppie !


----------



## Question_mark (29 Mai 2007)

*Das reicht für heute ...*

Hallo,

der Vorhang senkt sich, UG und Zotos treten von der Bühne ab (für heute jedenfalls).
Andre, Du brauchst gar nicht so zu grinsen, Deine Sch...tools braucht wirklich keine Sau ...

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Flinn (29 Mai 2007)

*Integration*



Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wohingegen einige Leute ja bekanntlich nicht folgen müssen, sondern bereits stark integriert sind, wie auch Beitrag #22 anschaulich verdeutlicht.

Gruß
Flinn


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (29 Mai 2007)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> der Vorhang senkt sich, UG und Zotos treten von der Bühne ab (für heute jedenfalls).
> Andre, Du brauchst gar nicht so zu grinsen, Deine Sch...tools braucht wirklich keine Sau ...
> ...


----------



## Markus (30 Mai 2007)

naja die insel und die kohle kauf ich ihm ab.
is meiner meinung nach auch nix besonderes (allein von den monatlichen werbeeinnahmen des forums könnte ich seine HIV verseuchte insel kaufen), in dem alter sollte man dass also mindestes geschaft haben...
aber den dr. titel habe ich noch nicht gefressen...

lieber ug gib uns doch mal ein ehrliches maximal zweideutiges statement dazu. in was auser psychologie hast du den dr noch?


----------



## TobiasA (30 Mai 2007)

Einen Dr.- Titel könnte man sich auch kaufen, so isses nicht


----------



## zotos (30 Mai 2007)

Ich habe gestern bevor der Vorhang für mich gefallen ist noch den Fäkal angehauchten Zugabe Ruf  von Dir gelesen. Hatte aber nicht den Zwanghaften drang darauf zu reagieren.

Also ich freue mich das der Kollege UG wieder im Forum ist da mach ich kein Geheimnis daraus. Wenn er diese Pause nicht eingelegt hätte wäre so manch neu aufgetauchte Pfeife nicht nur halbherzig begrüßt worden. @UG: ich schick Dir mal zwei drei Links via PN ;o)

Muss aber gestehen das der eine oder andre User bei UG schnell flennt bzw. heult. 

Aber was ist denn die Tool Werbung von einem andren User ohne die Reaktionen von UG? ...nichts! 
Die Tools braucht eh keiner. Mit UG hat wenigsten die Werbung einen unterhaltsamen Wert.

Ich bin aber auch froh solche Heulsusen hier im Forum zu haben es ist einfach zu schön zu lesen wie ihnen das Pipi aus den Augen läuft.


----------



## OHGN (30 Mai 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Also IMHO ist UG ein wertvolles Mitglied im
> SPS-Forum.


Das ist unbestritten.  
Um so wichtiger, dass auch mal kontrovers über Ihn und seine Fangemeinde diskutiert wird. Immer nur "sps-concept und seine Tools" als Thema ist auf Dauer ja auch etwas eintönig.
Nebenbei gesagt finde ich es ganz erstaunlich, wie der UG auf jeden "Pups" vom Andrè abfährt wie eine V1.



zotos schrieb:


> PPS: Und diese Umfrage ist völlig Sinnfrei!


Die rege Anteilnahme an diesem Thread zeigt, dass Dem wohl nicht ganz so ist.
.


----------



## Kniffo (30 Mai 2007)

OHGN schrieb:


> Nebenbei gesagt finde ich es ganz *erstaunlich*, wie der UG auf jeden "Pups" vom Andrè abfährt wie eine V1.


In Fachkreisen auch albern genannt ...


----------



## zotos (30 Mai 2007)

OHGN schrieb:


> Das ist unbestritten.
> ...


Also der eine oder besser noch der andre wird das wohl anders sehn.



OHGN schrieb:


> ...
> Nebenbei gesagt finde ich es ganz erstaunlich, wie der UG auf jeden "Pups" vom Andrè abfährt wie eine V1.
> ...



Na ja einige Vollpfosten hat der UG eben in seiner Abwesenheit verpasst. Also bleibt zurzeit nur die Programmier-Hilfssoftware ecke übrig.

@OHGN: Grüße in die Uckermark/Brandenburg
@Kniffo: Grüße nach Dresden/Sachsen
@sps-concept:Grüße nach Markersbach/Thüringen (diese Angabe stimmt nicht!!! Es leigt wohl in Sachsen)

--> Bald hat der UG freunde im ganzen Osten Deutschland ;o)


----------



## Kniffo (30 Mai 2007)

Bei geistigem Einbruch die persönliche Schiene zu fahren war schon immer cool ...

Gruß in die Pfalz.


----------



## OHGN (30 Mai 2007)

*Klasse Zotos*

Aber immerhin hat er uns jetzt gezeigt, dass er mit Suchmaschinen umzugehen versteht.


----------



## zotos (30 Mai 2007)

Kniffo schrieb:


> Bei geistigem Einbruch die persönliche Schiene zu fahren war schon immer cool ...
> 
> Gruß in die Pfalz.



Kannst Du mir diesen hoch intellektuellen Satz mal erläutern?

 Wenn Du meinst das mir bei dem Sinnfreien Thread von OHGN die Argumente ausgehen, kann ich Dich beruhigen fällt mir nicht schwer bei Sinnfreien Sachen mitzumachen ;o)

 Aber es ist mir doch nur aufgefallen das ihr aus drei verschiedenen "neuen" Bundesländern kommt und das ihr UG bald eine Fangemeinschaft Ost auf machen könnt. Wir haben ja schon drei Vorsitzende für je ein Bundesland gefunden.


----------



## Kniffo (30 Mai 2007)

OHGN schrieb:


> Aber immerhin hat er uns jetzt gezeigt, dass er mit Suchmaschinen umzugehen versteht.



Er ist halt kein dummer Ossi. ;-)


----------



## zotos (30 Mai 2007)

Kniffo schrieb:


> Er ist halt kein dummer Ossi. ;-)



Hast Du gerade einen geistigen Einbruch?


----------



## PeterEF (30 Mai 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> @sps-concept:Grüße nach Markersbach/Thüringen
> 
> --> Bald hat der UG freunde im ganzen Osten Deutschland ;o)


 
In der Mittagspause sinnfreie Sachen lesen kann schön entspannen, als Bewohner Thüringens möchte ich aber ganz klar stellen:

*Dieses Markersbach liegt in Sachsen* (ich gebe zu: von der Pfalz her mag der Unterschied zwischen Thüringer Wald und Erzgebirge evt. verschwindend gering sein).

@zotos: Wenn Du freie Kapazitäten für Recherchen zu verschenken hast - ich hätte hier noch eine Liste , die Ergebnisse müßten allerdings stimmen....


----------



## zotos (30 Mai 2007)

PeterEF schrieb:


> In der Mittagspause sinnfreie Sachen lesen kann schön entspannen, als Bewohner Thüringens möchte ich aber ganz klar stellen:
> 
> *Dieses Markersbach liegt in Sachsen* (ich gebe zu: von der Pfalz her mag der Unterschied zwischen Thüringer Wald und Erzgebirge evt. verschwindend gering sein).
> ...



Ich entschuldige mich hiermit förmlich bei allen Bewohnern von dem wahrscheinlich schönsten neuen Bundesland: *Thüringen*!


 Dann ist gerade eben der Posten des Vorsitzenden des UG-Fanclubs Thüringen gerade wieder frei geworden.

 @Kniffo: Du verstehst ja das wir sps-concept den Vortritt bei dem Vorsitz der UG-Fangemeinschaft Sachsen lassen müsse -> Du kannst dich ihm ja als Schriftführer oder so anbieten ;o)

@PeterEF: Interesse an dem Vorsitz in Thüringen?

PS: Mit weiblicher Beteiligung in der UG-Fangemeinschaft Ost wird es aber leider nichts oder nicht im nennenswerten Umfang >Studie<.


----------



## zotos (31 Mai 2007)

Kniffo schrieb:


> Er ist halt kein dummer Ossi. ;-)



Also das habe ich so nicht geschrieben und auch nicht gemeint.

 Aber wenn man da so sensibel drauf reagiert hat die Presse ja gerade das richtige Thema dazu:

In Sachsen mögen zwar die schönsten Mädchen wachsen, nutzen tut dies aber nicht allzu viel, denn sie wandern aus.

Dem Osten laufen die Frauen weg.


Weil viele junge Frauen abwandern, entsteht in Ostdeutschland eine Unterschicht schlecht gebildeter junger Männer.


----------



## Exmexx (31 Mai 2007)

Erklär mir mal den Zusammenhang!


----------



## Kniffo (31 Mai 2007)

Exmexx schrieb:


> Erklär mir mal den Zusammenhang!



Hätte ich auch gern gewusst.

@Zotos
Außerdem hat mich gestört, dass du André (welche Pfeifen schreiben eigentlich Andre) und OHGN als Vollpfosten betitelt hast. Wie du mich nennst ist mir Rille.
Ich denke da gibt es andere Plätze, wo du dich derart austoben solltest.


----------



## zotos (31 Mai 2007)

Kniffo schrieb:


> ...
> Außerdem hat mich gestört, dass du André (welche Pfeifen schreiben eigentlich Andre) und OHGN als Vollpfosten betitelt hast. Wie du mich nennst ist mir Rille.
> Ich denke da gibt es andere Plätze, wo du dich derart austoben solltest.


 
 EINSPRUCH!

 Zeig mir mal die Textstelle wo ich André oder OHGN einen Vollpfosten genannt habe.



zotos schrieb:


> ...
> Na ja einige Vollpfosten hat der UG eben in seiner Abwesenheit verpasst.
> ...



Weder André noch OHGN hat der UG in seiner Abwesenheit verpasst sie sind ja beide noch hier aktiv  und waren das auch vor seiner Pause ;o)

 Hör auf hier Lügen zu verbreiten und lerne lesen!

 Ich habe nie was von osis geschrieben oder das die Mitbürger dort dümmer wären als andere.

 Was die Links mit dem "Unterthema" zu tun haben(?):

 Auf die Feststellung das André, OHGN und Du aus den neuen Bundesländern (ich habe euch fälschlicher weise auf drei verschiedene aufgeteilt) kommen und ihr doch eine UG-Fangemeinschaft Ost gründen könntet hab ihr reagiert als ob ich euch beleidigt hätte. Was ist denn daran schlimm?
 Du hast so gar indirekt versucht es so darzustellen als ob ich mich für was besseres halten würde.

 Also wer auf solche Sachen gleich so sensiebel reagiert wie Du sollte mal Stellung zu Sprüchen aus der Presse nehmen die da z. B. so lauten:
 "Weil viele junge Frauen abwandern, entsteht in Ostdeutschland eine Unterschicht schlecht gebildeter junger Männer."

 Also hör auf Pipi aus dem Auge zumachen!


Warum müsst ihr denn immer gleich heulen ;o)


----------



## Exmexx (31 Mai 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Also wer auf solche Sachen gleich so sensiebel reagiert wie Du sollte mal Stellung zu Sprüchen aus der Presse nehmen die da z. B. so lauten:
> "Weil viele junge Frauen abwandern, entsteht in Ostdeutschland eine Unterschicht schlecht gebildeter junger Männer."


 
Wieso sollte man auf so etwas reagieren?
Du hast diese Artikel schließlich hier verbreitet also hast du offenbar eine Meinung dazu! Die würde mich brennend interessieren. Offenbar wolltest du ja eine Gegenreaktion zu diesen Artikeln erfahren.

Hier gleich noch ein Artikel der journalistisch wertvoll ist:
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,485723,00.html

Kurzum kann man nach diesen Artikeln zusammenfassend sagen:

Wir sind alle schwule Neonazis!  

Wenn es das ist was die breite Masse hören möchte, bitte schön dann ist es halt so! Man ist es irgendwann leid sich für alles und jeden zu entschuldigen. Nur sollte man sein kleinkariertes Denken ablegen und mal über den Tellerrand schauen!


----------



## Kniffo (31 Mai 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> EINSPRUCH!
> 
> Zeig mir mal die Textstelle wo ich André oder OHGN einen Vollpfosten genannt habe.



Wer meinem Link folgt kann sich selbst ein Urteil bilden. Mit deinen mädchenhaften Kleinlichkeiten lockst du hier sicher niemanden aus der Reserve.


Bei den Artikeln wundert mich, dass du nicht auch noch die BILD als Quelle herannimmst.

Fakt ist, dass es in den neuen Bundesländern weniger freie Arbeitsstellen gibt als in den alten. Einfachere Jobs werden zudem teilweise von Polen und Tschechen übernommen. Daher setzt sich die Westverschiebung der Bevölkerung fort.
Jobs für gut Ausgebildete sind hier jedoch trotzdem recht gut zu finden. Nun liegen zwei Tatsachen in der Natur der Dinge:

1.	Frauen meiden oft den Weg einer anspruchsvollen Ausbildung (Frauenanteil bei ingenieurstechnischen Studiengängen meist 10-30%). Es ist für Frauen also später noch schwerer einen Arbeitsplatz zu finden als für Männer.
PS.: Da die Männer im Osten laut Artikel ja so dumm sind: Der Gesamtanteil der wissenschaftlichen Abschlussarbeiten von Männern an der TU Dresden beispielsweise liegt bei etwas über 53 %.

2.	Frauen sind von Natur aus auch nicht so sesshaft wie Männer. Sprich, sie nehmen den Umstand eines Umzugs in den Westen schneller in Kauf (das wird in den Artikeln seltsamerweise sogar genannt).


Ergo: Im Osten der Republik gibt es den Trend eines weiblichen Rückgangs. Das ist korrekt. Warum aus dem Grund nur dumme Männer zurückbleiben entzieht sich jeder Logik.

Eine kleine Ecke in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern zu nehmen, in der sich minderbemittelte Kerle in Nazigruppen zusammenfinden und die Frauen schon aus Langeweile abhauen, weil es dort oben einfach nichts gibt außer Wiese, und dies auf den Osten Deutschland umzumünzen, zeigt höchstens, dass Journalisten unterbezahlt sind und hetzerische Schlagzeilen zu populär.

In Dresden leben 52 % Frauen und 48 % Männer. Du brauchst dir um mich also keine Gedanken zu machen.


----------



## zotos (31 Mai 2007)

Klar hab ich eine Meinung dazu. Was aber nicht bedeutet das ich behaupten würde die einzig wahre Sicht der Dinge zu haben ;o)

Wenn das Thema Ost Deutschland nur gestreift wird und sei es nur das man ein paar Leuten die dort wohnen den Vorschlägt eine UG-Fangemeinschaft Ost zu gründen gehen die gleich ab als ob man sie beleidigt hätte. Der von mir geschätzte Kollege Kniffo liest z. B.aus Beiträgen was er will und spielt dann schnell die beleidigte  Leberwurst. Du gehst hin und nimmst zwei Unabhängige Journalistische Artikel und machst einen Einheitsbrei daraus ziehst Deinen eigenen Schluss " Wir sind alle schwule Neonazis! " und schimpfst das dies die Meinung der breiten Masse. -> So ein Quatsch!

______________

Jetzt ist der Kollege Kniffo wieder dazwischen gesprungen ;o) Da gilt aber wieder das selbe er zieht seine Schlüsse und schimpft das dies ja meine Meinung oder gar die von der Mehrheit in Deutschland sei. 

Kann es sein das Ihr es seit die diese Meinung habt? Immerhin zieht ihr doch die wildesten Schlüsse.

Zu der blöde BILD Anspielung der Stern, Die Zeit und auch das Schweitzer Format 20min sind doch Ok? 

Es gibt aber auch noch andere Quellen und Ansichten in der Presse:

Leipziger Volkszeitung
http://www.lvz-online.de/ratgeber/karriere/4043_92334.html

MDR
http://www.mdr.de/nachrichten/meldungen/4546379.html

Süddeutsche 
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/,tt5m3/deutschland/artikel/382/116266/

Märkische Allgemeine
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/cms/beitrag/10942944/492531/

da sich alle Zeitungen auf die Gleiche Studie beziehen ist der Inhalt nicht so verschieden.

Noch mal auch wenn Du es eh nicht so verstehen willst. Die Reaktionen von Dir und vom Kollegen Exmexx auf die Berichte zeigen doch das ihr bei dem Thema (verständlicher Weise) alles glaubt heraus zu lesen nur nicht das was dar steht. Ich habe nie was geschrieben von "dummen Ossis" das hast Du mir versucht in den Mund zu legen.

Nein ich sehe es schon kommen gleich behauptet einer ich würde das wieder auf alle Bewohner von den neuen Bundesländern beziehen... eben nicht!


----------



## Exmexx (31 Mai 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Klar hab ich eine Meinung dazu. Was aber nicht bedeutet das ich behaupten würde die einzig wahre Sicht der Dinge zu haben ;o)
> 
> Wenn das Thema Ost Deutschland nur gestreift wird und sei es nur das man ein paar Leuten die dort wohnen den Vorschlägt eine UG-Fangemeinschaft Ost zu gründen gehen die gleich ab als ob man sie beleidigt hätte. Der von mir geschätzte Kollege Kniffo liest z. B.aus Beiträgen was er will und spielt dann schnell die beleidigte Leberwurst. Du gehst hin und nimmst zwei Unabhängige Journalistische Artikel und machst einen Einheitsbrei daraus ziehst Deinen eigenen Schluss " Wir sind alle schwule Neonazis! " und schimpfst das dies die Meinung der breiten Masse. -> So ein Quatsch!
> 
> ...


 
Naja gut ich möchte jetzt keine Grundsatzdiskussion anfangen.

Du hast aus irgendeinem Grund das Thema "Frauenmangel im Osten" angebracht. Warum auch immer, ist ja egal!

Ich habe keinen Einheitsbrei daraus gemacht "Wir sind alle schwule Neonazis"! Das war Ironie, sorry wenn das nicht richtig rausgekommen ist. Ich habe auch nicht gesagt dass es die Meinung der breiten Masse ist, sondern eher wenn! Kleiner aber feiner Unterschied!
Ich hab meine Frau! Glück gehabt! Kleiner Scherz!


----------



## zotos (31 Mai 2007)

Exmexx schrieb:


> http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,485723,00.html...
> Kurzum kann man nach diesen Artikeln zusammenfassend sagen:
> 
> Wir sind alle schwule Neonazis!
> ...





Exmexx schrieb:


> ...
> Ich habe keinen Einheitsbrei daraus gemacht "Wir sind alle schwule Neonazis"! Das war Ironie, sorry wenn das nicht richtig rausgekommen ist. Ich habe auch nicht gesagt dass es die Meinung der breiten Masse ist, sondern eher wenn! Kleiner aber feiner Unterschied!
> ...



Ums mit den Worten vom Kollegen Kniffo zu sagen:



Kniffo schrieb:


> Wer meinem Link folgt kann sich selbst ein Urteil bilden. Mit deinen mädchenhaften Kleinlichkeiten lockst du hier sicher niemanden aus der Reserve.
> ...



;o)


----------



## Exmexx (31 Mai 2007)

Ist schon recht!


----------



## Kniffo (31 Mai 2007)

Exmexx schrieb:


> Ich hab meine Frau! Glück gehabt! Kleiner Scherz!



Ich auch! :sm24:


----------



## UniMog (31 Mai 2007)

Hi

vielleicht solltet Ihr Vollidioten damit meine ich *alle* die sich an dieser
und ein paar anderen Diskussion beteiligen privat treffen.
Dann könnt Ihr euch gegenseitig auf die Fresse hauen und endlich mit dem Dünnschiss aufhören der hier seit ein paar Tagen im Forum betrieben wird.


Danke


----------



## zotos (31 Mai 2007)

UniMog schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> vielleicht solltet Ihr Vollidioten damit meine ich *alle* die sich an dieser
> und ein paar anderen Diskussion beteiligen privat treffen.
> ...



beteiligen?

 Dann bist Du ja auch dabei!

Könnte eine größere Beteiligung dabei raus kommen wie bei offiziellen Treffen ;o)


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (31 Mai 2007)

UniMog schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> vielleicht solltet Ihr Vollidioten damit meine ich *alle* die sich an dieser
> und ein paar anderen Diskussion beteiligen privat treffen.
> ...




In so einem Fall wäre es eher so, das *ich *alle auf die Fresse haue.

Die andern können sich natürlich auch ncoh gegenseitig verhauen, wenns ihnen Spaß macht.  

Du hast aber schon recht, UniMog
seit dem der SPS-Concept hier wieder so aggresiv seine Tools anbiedert,
ist echt der Dünnschissanteil in die Höhe geschnellt.

Der AR ist nunmal analfixiert, er mag z.B. Fäkalsommersprossen, wie er hier im Forum mal erklärte, iiihhhhhhhhgit.


P.S. was macht deine türkische Volljuristenfreundinn ?


----------



## UniMog (31 Mai 2007)

*Genau  *

ich bin dann der schwule Neonazi der beim Treffen den Schiri macht


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (31 Mai 2007)

UniMog schrieb:


> *Genau  *
> 
> ich bin dann der schwule Neonazi der beim Treffen den Schiri macht



Du bist ein *kommunistischer *schwuler Neonazi !


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (31 Mai 2007)

sps-concept schrieb:


> Willst du Ärger?



Willst du Ärger ? -> Ärger


Außerdem bin ich noch bis Fr. hier.

Du liest sonnst meine Beiträge immer so sorgfältig ?

Maulhelden, nichts als Maulhelden.


----------



## Question_mark (31 Mai 2007)

*Nur Geduld, Leute ....*

Hallo,



			
				sps-concept schrieb:
			
		

> dass du ab Dienstag weg bist



Nee, da gibt es ein paar Probleme bei der Auslieferung des ersten Airbus A380 an UG ...
Die Goldauflage an den Armaturen im Badezimmer waren schon recht dünn, bis Freitag will Airbus das Problem gelöst haben.  :sm21: 

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (31 Mai 2007)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Die Goldauflage an den Armaturen im Badezimmer waren schon recht dünn, bis Freitag will Airbus das Problem gelöst haben.  :sm21:
> 
> Question_mark




Kein Wunder, das es mit Airbus Bergab geht.

Erst die Kabelkanäle zu klein, dann die Goldauflagen zu dünn!

Das nächste mal hol ich mir wieder ne BOING,
das ist noch AMERIKANISCHE WERTARBEIT und nicht dieser FRANZOSENDRECK!


----------



## edison (31 Mai 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Also IMHO ist UG ein wertvolles Mitglied im SPS-Forum.


Back 2 Topic,
geht manchmal schon auf den Keks (UG)
- aber bremst im Gegenzug auch so manche Bratwurst schon im Ansatz aus.

THX UG

und 100% ACK @ Zotos


----------



## Question_mark (31 Mai 2007)

*Wat iss dat denn ???*

Hallo,



			
				UG schrieb:
			
		

> Erst die Kabelkanäle zu klein



Nur weil Du nicht in die Kabelkanäle reinpasst, müssen die doch nicht unbedingt zu klein sein ....



			
				UG schrieb:
			
		

> hol ich mir wieder ne BOING,
> das ist noch AMERIKANISCHE WERTARBEIT



Boing kenn ich jetzt nicht, meinst Du vielleicht Gong oder sowas  

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (31 Mai 2007)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Nur weil Du nicht in die Kabelkanäle reinpasst, müssen die doch nicht unbedingt zu klein sein ....
> 
> Question_mark




Da isses aber immer so schön kuschelisch....


----------



## Question_mark (31 Mai 2007)

*Schon gebucht ???*

Hallo,



			
				UG schrieb:
			
		

> Da isses aber immer so schön kuschelisch....



Wegen der Verlustwärme oder wegen der Reibungswärme ??

Aber bis zur Südsee im Kabelkanal, mit den ganzen Kabelratten im Kanal ... brrrr...
Und wie ist da so der Service, also a la carte gibt es da wohl nichts, oder..
Und ist es wenigstens günstiger als in der Touristenklassse ???
Und welchen Kabelkanal hast Du gebucht für Freitag : linke oder rechte Tragfläche, also ganz nahe beim Sprit  

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (31 Mai 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> aber den dr. titel habe ich noch nicht gefressen...
> 
> lieber ug gib uns doch mal ein ehrliches maximal zweideutiges statement dazu. in was auser psychologie hast du den dr noch?



Gynokologie natürlisch !


----------



## Question_mark (31 Mai 2007)

*Endlich der Leerauftrag*

Hallo UG,

Du hast Dir ja gerade einen neuen akademischen Grad verliehen :



> Biografie:
> Dr.Prof. ca. Dipl.Ing.



Herzlichen Glückwunsch...
Und noch nicht mal gekauft, meinen Respekt   

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (31 Mai 2007)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo UG,
> 
> Du hast Dir ja gerade einen neuen akademischen Grad verliehen :
> 
> ...



Uiuiui, wie biste so schnell dahinter gekommen ?

Haste auch ne Ausbildung als Stasispitzel ? Hähähäh....


----------



## nade (31 Mai 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Kein Wunder, das es mit Airbus Bergab geht.
> 
> Erst die Kabelkanäle zu klein, dann die Goldauflagen zu dünn!
> 
> ...



Wackese Flittköpp biddeschön. 
Und hast vergessen die benutzen zur Ansteuerung/Regelung Ällens Brötschen mit anderen Tools programiert *duck und wesch*






*nachtrag* und den Liter Hydrauliköl im Handgepäck nicht vergessen, es könnte ja der rettende Liter sein das es Fahrwerk bei der LAndung ausfährt. 
Und nicht alles zu Ernst nehmen... das Leben ist Ernst genug


----------



## Question_mark (31 Mai 2007)

*Ich bin immer und überall ...*

Hallo,



			
				UG schrieb:
			
		

> Uiuiui, wie biste so schnell dahinter gekommen ?



Weil ich einen Tastaturhook durch ein Active-X Control auf Deinem Rechner installiert habe, ausserdem hattest Du gestern von 18.33 Uhr bis 23.31 Uhr Java-Script aktiviert. Hast Du wahrscheinlich gemacht, um Quotes und Smileys bequemer einfügen zu können.    



			
				UG schrieb:
			
		

> Haste auch ne Ausbildung als Stasispitzel ? Hähähäh....



Werd jetzt bloss nicht ausfallend, des met de kompjuters hob isch doch erscht im Weste jelernt ..

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (31 Mai 2007)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Weil ich einen Tastaturhook durch ein Active-X Control auf Deinem Rechner installiert habe, ausserdem hattest Du gestern von 18.33 Uhr bis 23.31 Uhr Java-Script aktiviert.
> Question_mark



Ohhh GOTTTTTT !

ICH BIN GEHACKT !!

PAAAANIK !!

Ohhh GOTTTTTT !

ICH BIN GEHACKT !!

PAAAANIK !!Ohhh GOTTTTTT !

ICH BIN GEHACKT !!

PAAAANIK !!Ohhh GOTTTTTT !

ICH BIN GEHACKT !!

PAAAANIK !!Ohhh GOTTTTTT !

ICH BIN GEHACKT !!

PAAAANIK !!


----------



## Question_mark (31 Mai 2007)

*Hör auf mit der Brüllerei..*

Hallo UG,

wat schreisse eigentlich hier so rum, das ist der lückenlose Übergang von Stasi zu Schäuble, also Ruhe bitte  

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (1 Juni 2007)

*Was macht er gerade ???*

Hallo,

N.B. 
unser UG hat sich gerade abgemeldet, seine Festplatten formatiert und installiert gerade sein Betriebssystem neu   

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (1 Juni 2007)

So, hab meinen PC neu installiert.

So schnell wirst du mich nicht austrojanern, alter qm !


----------



## zotos (1 Juni 2007)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Nee, da gibt es ein paar Probleme bei der Auslieferung des ersten Airbus A380 an UG ...
> Die Goldauflage an den Armaturen im Badezimmer waren schon recht dünn, bis Freitag will Airbus das Problem gelöst haben.  :sm21:
> 
> ...




Gibt es nun den A380 auch als Flugboot? Oder wie soll das Teil in der Nähe oder gar auf der Insel landen?


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (1 Juni 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Gibt es nun den A380 auch als Flugboot? Oder wie soll das Teil in der Nähe oder gar auf der Insel landen?



Ich lass mir doch nebenann einen Flughafen aufschütten, nach Hongkong - Vorbild !


----------



## zotos (1 Juni 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Ich lass mir doch nebenann einen Flughafen aufschütten, nach Hongkong - Vorbild !



Wenn Du Dir da einen eigenen Kontinent bauen willst sag es doch gleich ;o)


----------



## crash (1 Juni 2007)

Der UG hat doch schon mächtig (Sand) aufgefahren ROFLMAO


----------



## volker (1 Juni 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Ich lass mir doch nebenann einen Flughafen aufschütten, nach Hongkong - Vorbild !



hehe
wenn du genug aufgeschüttest hast sag bescheid.
ich nehm dann auch mal ein paar ha.
und im minutentakt werden die flieger da ja wohl, erstmal, nicht starten.
zumindest am anfang nicht. und dann schaunwerma.....


----------



## crash (1 Juni 2007)

...mal ganz ruhig bleiben.
Der UG schafft Platz für alle.


----------



## lorenz2512 (2 Juni 2007)

hallo,
einfach weg ohne tschüß, typisch.


----------



## Question_mark (2 Juni 2007)

*Der Flughafeninselaufschütter*

Hallo,

das Profil von UG hat sich drastisch geändert :



> Biograkie:
> Dr.Prok. ca. Dipl.Ing.
> Wohnort:
> Fönigreich Neuseeland
> ...



@UG : 

Wohnort Fönigreich Neuseeland, da muss doch Fönig Zotos platzen vor Neid ...

Aber zu Deinem Berufsbild : Bitte schütte zuerst die Flughafeninsel auf, dann erst versuchen, mit Deinem neuen A380 zu landen, sonst geht das mächtig in die Hose    
Also alles Gute von mir....

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Flinn (24 April 2008)

OHGN schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren wer an die unglaubliche Geschichte unseres Foren-Clowns glaubt.


 
Tach,
ich habe meine Meinung geändert, so langsam glaube ich doch dran...

Außerdem wollte ich diesen amüsanten Thread noch einmal nach oben holen.

Gruß
Flinn


----------



## Solaris (24 April 2008)

Ist es eine Gesetzmäßigkeit daß mit zunehmender Perfektion auf technischen Sachgebieten das Niveau kommunikativer Ausdrucksweise stark abfällt und der Verstand zeitweise in einen nicht meßbaren Bereich absackt?


----------



## Markus (24 April 2008)

Solaris schrieb:


> Ist es eine Gesetzmäßigkeit daß mit zunehmender Perfektion auf technischen Sachgebieten das Niveau kommunikativer Ausdrucksweise stark abfällt und der Verstand zeitweise in einen nicht meßbaren Bereich absackt?


 

jupp, manche nennen das dann aroganz - ist es aber nicht, das sieht von unten nur so aus...


----------



## funkdoc (24 April 2008)

wo kann man denn die südsee strory nachlesen?

grüsse


----------



## OHGN (25 April 2008)

funkdoc schrieb:


> wo kann man denn die südsee strory nachlesen?
> 
> grüsse


 
Na hier!
http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=83814&postcount=1

@funkdoc: benütze in Zukunft doch bitte die Suchfunktion des Forums :s3:

.


----------



## zotos (25 April 2008)

Ob man die "Südsee - Story" nun glaubt oder nicht ist doch eigentlich egal... Ich wünsche ihm aber das sie stimmt und dass es ihm dort so richtig gut geht.


----------

